# MPEG decoding and PCI cards



## falconfighter (Dec 25, 2005)

I've been looking at taking the input from my BUD and feeding it into something like a SkyStar 2 to get the input on the PC. My question is, are there packages to do things like MPEG 4:2:2 decoding, HDTV, etc? Also, is there a way to transfer my subscriptions from my DSR922 to the PCI cards so I can look at the commercial channels?


----------



## ilovedbs (Aug 19, 2005)

The TwinHan 102G will do HD and 4:2:2, i believe.


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

Where is there more on this?
What s/w do you need?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Google "TwinHan 102G", and you'll find lots of info about it.


----------

